# Trouble installing LGB - Stuck on M boot logo



## Fadelight (Sep 4, 2011)

I'm sure I am just missing something crucial... Ive been away from the DX for quite some time now, but I am hoping someone can point out what I am doing wrong here.

My first attempt at installing LGB was from CM7 Nightlys. Reboot into CM, wipe data/cache, install zip from SD Card. Got stuck on the M boot logo.

Second attempt was after I SBF'd back to stock 2.2.340 and rerooted. Installed rom manager so I could get CM 2nd-init and tried again. Same result. So I SBF'd and rerooted again, this time using the original CM and the DroidX Bootstrap. Still no luck. Ive also tried redownloading the zip file a couple of times thinking the file may be corrupt.

What am I missing? (Other than the obvious - every bit of knowledge I used to have about the DX)


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

"Fadelight said:


> I'm sure I am just missing something crucial... Ive been away from the DX for quite some time now, but I am hoping someone can point out what I am doing wrong here.
> 
> My first attempt at installing LGB was from CM7 Nightlys. Reboot into CM, wipe data/cache, install zip from SD Card. Got stuck on the M boot logo.
> 
> ...


You need to be in Gingerbread, CM7 nightlies are on the Froyo kernal. SBF to .602, use the one click root, then use Droid 2 bootstrapper to go to clockwork then flash liberty GB


----------



## Fadelight (Sep 4, 2011)

Perfect. Thanks! I knew it was going to be something simple. I forgot the baseband and radios were part of the SBF on Moto phones.


----------



## Waffleninja (Sep 3, 2011)

Fadelight said:


> Perfect. Thanks! I knew it was going to be something simple. I forgot the baseband and radios were part of the SBF on Moto phones.


No problem, just remember that if a rom is GB, it has to be flashed on GB.


----------

